# Do fish sleep??



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey, i have been so confused about this whole "Nahh fish don't sleep" thing and i just wanted to see what you guys think about it!!:-D


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Uhm... Google it up and you'll know! By the way, wrong section. Cheers  the fish in your avatar is a beauty.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes , fish do sleep. They need down time just like we do. Fidh need tine to rest and re-energize. 10 hours of complete darkness should be provided to them everyday. Having your light on a timer ensures that their dark period is consistent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I heard that fish DON'T sleep they just rest time to time. Which makes sence when I'm up 4am and my fish are wide awake.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Fish have no eyelids to blink, their eyes are already moist, because they live in water. Since they have no eyelids, many people mistakenly think that fish do not sleep. Fish do sleep, they just stay very still in a quiet corner. Scientists believe they enter a rest state.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Some fish even swim in their sleep, like sharks.


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

I think they do. The goldfish I have had would float in one spot at night where the current was the most gentle and start moving as soon as the room became a little light.

My betta Toki lies down on the bottom of his tank under a fake plant at 1 AM almost every night. He sleeps on his side and looks very dead lol. I freaked out the first time and turned the tank light on and he got up and flared at me like he was saying "Relax, I was just sleeping!"


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Yes, they do sleep. Whenever I come home and the lights in my room are off I find Ares sleeping. Most of the time I think he's dead, so I always freak out LOL!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

After the move I gave Damian a shot glass for his tank and now I always see him resting in it at night! Nina either rests near the surface or near her shell, Tifa looks dead when he's sleeping, and Winston gets this glazed over look in his eyes. I've never caught Cameron sleeping oddly enough. He's hyperactive anymore.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I'v always wondered and now I know lol. Thinking about it, last night I woke and switched Clark Gable's tank on and he was resting on the filter not moving, I totally freaked out and tapped the top of the lid and he came swimming right over to me, I felt bad that I woke him but he gave me a scare lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Some of my fish go into such deep sleeps that I freak out, thinking they're dead. Yeah, if you really want to know, just leave all of the lights off at night for a couple of hours, then come back upstairs (or wherever) and flip on the lights. Odds are they'll be in their hides sleep, or just acting very sluggishly as they move around. Some people've noticed their fish almost seem to get blinded, like people do if they wake up at night and go turn on a light for whatever reason. I'll say with great belief that YES, fish sleep ^_^ And it's the cutest thing ever to see.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I think they do... I always see mine resting at least at night. 

BTW I moved this to the correct section for you.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Speaking of which... Nina gave me a HUGE scare this morning. 

I went to feed her this morning before work, and she was floating near the top, and some of her color was gone... nothing I did would get her to move, until I pushed her with my index finger and she drifted for a second... finally realized I pushed her and freaked out. gained all of her color back and then some. She didn't seem happy with me. Girl's gotta stop playing dead, she almost gave me a heart attack!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, fish don't have eyelids, they doen't exactly "sleep" but they enter a resting period in which the fish either floats motionally or lies on the ground.

IMO/E Bettas usually do the floating because it is much easier to reach the water's surface. This is achieved through the swim bladder, it allows them to stop all body and gill movement, which seems like they r dead.

Yea, they r silly fish...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lucky rests at the bottom alot, snuggling his pirate ship! SO CUTE!! And Dragon likes to sleep inside of his pirate ship. SO CUTE!!


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah they sleep, fish do go night night to. LoL but yeah if I turn on my kitchen light which shines a little light in my living room I can see in the tank a little and the clown loaches and red tail sharks will just be laying on there belly on the drift wood. You see them all over the tank just laying on drift wood. And my bettas, they sleep. One of them has one of those floating betta log things, and he will lay in it with his belly touching and he only moves his Pectorals every now an again. The others betta I find sleeping will go under the Indian almond leaves that are on the floor of his tank, and be sleeping on the bottom under IAL leaves. The 2 fish talked about above are males, now I have a female that will lay up in one of her plants and sit there and rest every now an then during the day and she sleeps in the plant at night. The females will jump up as soon as I walk into the room the males will sit there and not move like there passed out, then if I tap the tank they will wake up.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Jayy said:


> Which makes sence when I'm up 4am and my fish are wide awake.


 I woke up at 2am for no reason and my fish was still active. So I when I woke up at random times over the next week I checked on him-he was still awake. Midnight, 1am, 3am, 5am...:roll:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Late Night Betta Fish! LOL


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

lol lately I have seen him drifting at the top at night. I guess they are like people-they need different amounts of rest.


----------

